# R34 GTR RH(drivers) Seat and Vspec rear carbon diffuser



## CarteBlanche (Jul 31, 2018)

Im looking for an original BNR34 drivers seat and rear carbon diffuser for my 99 Vspec. Please PM me if you got anything! Thanks


----------

